# Psu suggestion



## StanicEnemy (Sep 21, 2017)

Hello  i am new here i saw that this website is useful and having people that has knowledge.

I am currently running on a stock psu that came with pc chasis since 2014.





I want to upgrade my psu in order to protect my pc components.

I live in Turkey,everything is overpriced here i am looking for 700w-750w psu 'cause I will be upgrading my system in the future so I wont need to buy another psu.

The max money I have is 315TL (Turkish Lira) I have found some psu that I really loved.

Is this psu good enough to carry me for years?
https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=100-B1-0700-K1
*CABLE LENGTH*
ATX CABLE 1x 550mm
EPS CABLE 1x 600mm
PCIE CABLE 1x 550mm, 670mm
SATA CABLE 3x 450mm, 570mm, 690mm
FOUR-PIN PERIPHERAL CABLE 1x 450mm, 570mm, 690mm (f)
FLOPPY ADAPTER 1x 120mm
AC POWER 1x 1200mm (m)
MODULAR CABLE TYPE No
*CONNECTOR QUANTITY*
24 PIN ATX 1x
EPS (CPU) 1x 8pin (4+4)
PCIE 2x 8pin (6+2)
SATA 9x
FOUR-PIN PERIPHERAL 3x
FLOPPY 1x
*POWER SPECS*
AC Input 100 - 240 VAC, 10/6A, 50 - 60 Hz
Rail +3.3V +5V +12V +5Vsb -12V
Max Output 24A 20A 56A 3A 0.3A
56A
150W 672W 15W 3.6W
Total 700W @ +40C
*ADDITIONAL DETAILS*
OPERATING TEMPERATURE 0° to 50° C
JAPANESE CAPACITORS No
ECO MODE No
MTBF 100,000 Hours
NET WEIGHT 5 lbs
SIZE 85mm (H) x 150mm (W) x 140mm (L)
APPROVALS TUV, CB, CE, FCC, RCM, cTUVus, BSMI, CCC, WEEE, RoHS 
Compliance with ErP Lot 6 2013 Requirement
FAN SIZE / BEARING 120mm Sleeve Bearing



My pc specs
CPU:Intel i5 4440 3.1ghz 1150
GPU:Nvidia GTX 1050ti MSI Gaming X
PSU:400watt
HDD:WD Blue ezex 2017 edition 7200rpm 1tb 64mb cache
HDD:Seagate 500gb 5900 rpm 6mb cache
SSD:Corsair Force Le 200 120gb 500 write/read speed
Mobo:Asus H81M-C
Ram:8GB (4gb Corsair 4gb kingston)
Soundcard:SteelSeries 7.1
Xbox 360 Pc controller
Asus Cerberus Gaming Headset
X7 G800V Gaming Keyboard
X7 XL 750-BH Gaming Keyboard
X7 Gaming Mousepad

Thank you in advice best regards.


----------



## R00kie (Sep 21, 2017)

Have you got any links to the shops in your region? I would suggest looking for a modular or a semi-modular power supply, judging by the pic of your case, there's not much space for all the cables to be tucked into.


----------



## StanicEnemy (Sep 21, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> Have you got any links to the shops in your region? I would suggest looking for a modular or a semi-modular power supply, judging by the pic of your case, there's not much space for all the cables to be tucked into.


Sure thing here is a few most famous companies that sell pc stuffs.

http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/guc-kaynaklari-power/
http://www.nanokatalog.com/Guc-Kaynagi,LA_572-2.html#labels=572-2
https://www.itopya.com/bilgisayar-parcalari/ana-parcalar/power-supply-psu/
http://www.sanalmarketim.com/Power-Supply


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 21, 2017)

A reputable psumaker that may be available in europe/asia more cheaply than some better recognized names (ie Seasonic) is Superflower.  Run the model by us first, but that's a name to watch out for.


----------



## kn00tcn (Sep 21, 2017)

wow, that current psu is concerning me

i'd say more important than the total wattage is that 12v wattage, which is what most of the demanding components use... on yours it says 260w, which would mean that if you had a 90w cpu with a 190w gpu, i dont think you'd have enough to power them both during load even though they are together under the final 400w total

for a new psu, 700-750 seems like extra, not that it's a problem, just might mean extra money spent on something you might not fully use

the main thing i'd look for is one with 2x8pin pcie cables, these might even go down to 550w, but as long as it's a good brand & the 12v is at or near 550, it should be fine, then i'd aim for 80+ bronze certification at minimum

modular is probably a good idea so you dont have extra cables taking up space

some first brands i'd consider: seasonic, corsair, maybe enermax

some secondary brands: cooler master, antec, thermaltake, evga

sometimes a brand makes a bad model, sometimes it makes a great model, this is why it's important to check web reviews & the amount of customer reviews on places like newegg or amazon

i wish your country peace along with free & open internet, i also wish peace to your neighbors especially syria, i visit bulgaria for vacations, sometimes have listened to turkish music on the radio (edit: i also saw a really cool documentary about vestel's factory where they make televisions & appliances)


----------



## StanicEnemy (Sep 21, 2017)

kn00tcn said:


> wow, that current psu is concerning me
> 
> i'd say more important than the total wattage is that 12v wattage, which is what most of the demanding components use... on yours it says 260w, which would mean that if you had a 90w cpu with a 190w gpu, i dont think you'd have enough to power them both during load even though they are together under the final 400w total
> 
> ...



Thank you for giving me such info but I want 700-750 w for the future upgrade,could you please give me psu's that I can afford to buy?
I have visited several forums and asked them which psu is the best for me and they all gave me different answers.
I am pretty confused now.
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3523922/psu-suggestion-600w.html
www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/784705-New-pc-chasis-and-psu


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 21, 2017)

StanicEnemy said:


> Thank you for giving me such info but I want 700-750 w for the future upgrade,could you please give me psu's that I can afford to buy?
> I have visited several forums and asked them which psu is the best for me and they all gave me different answers.
> I am pretty confused now.
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3523922/psu-suggestion-600w.html
> www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/784705-New-pc-chasis-and-psu


No one too blame but yourself for shopping around forums.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 21, 2017)

INSTG8R said:


> No one too blame but yourself for shopping around forums.



Yes, unfortunately ask 10 different forums and you will likely get 10 different answers.

I'd like to think we know what we're talking about...  usually.


----------



## kn00tcn (Sep 21, 2017)

StanicEnemy said:


> Thank you for giving me such info but I want 700-750 w for the future upgrade,could you please give me psu's that I can afford to buy?
> I have visited several forums and asked them which psu is the best for me and they all gave me different answers.
> I am pretty confused now.


there is no best, this is the mistake many people assume (or if there is a best, it costs $2,000 & is designed for extreme usage)

there are multiple competing products that give about the same result, as long as you choose one of the good ones, make sure it has good detailed reviews by multiple sites, & make sure that there are hundreds of user reviews on american stores or pcpartpicker, then the choice should be fine

everything has variance, even within the same model, sometimes one out of a thousand fails, consider if you bought that failing one, would you never buy this brand again even though you see hundreds of positive reviews? consider how you're using a crap psu right now without it exploding (yet, haha), even i have used a crappy unknown chinese 420w many years ago with some overclocked parts, i didnt stop using it until it gave such bad voltage that one of my hard drives was shutting off during use

so yes you plan for the future, but does this future contain two powerful gfx cards at once with a powerful or overclocked cpu? all this costs money, but also creates heat, annoying during the summer

most people say it's best to get the fastest single gpu you can afford (because multiple gpus have performance or flickering issues), so that also means almost every gfx card available will use less than 300watts on their own (these are the worst/hottest cards, a gtx1080 is more like 200watts)

then you got regular 4 to 8 core cpus that are 90-200w (normal to simple overclocked)

the total so far is only 500w worst case, then budget some more watts for the rest of the computer, plus some more so that the psu isnt maxed out, now that results in an estimate of a good brand/model 600-650w psu being fine, this is my thought process

EDIT: if a price, without sales, is the same across models/brands, in multiple countries, but the wattage is very different, then that would make the high wattage ones very suspicious in quality, because the compromise that the company has to make is either to use better parts at lower wattage or worse parts at higher wattage to fit within a fixed price limit

since you have a price limit, you probably shouldnt hurry to buy, you should make sure to find sales on normally higher price models that you can catch at a temporary lower price, or avoid thinking about watts entirely, only look at price+brand+model+2x8pin (i really think 2x8pin will make choosing much easier, it lets you use 'all' normal high end gfx cards, while 1x6pin+1x8pin is 'most' or 'some' high end gfx cards, 2x6pin would be 'a few' high end & 'most' midrange gfx cards)


----------



## StanicEnemy (Sep 21, 2017)

kn00tcn said:


> there is no best, this is the mistake many people assume (or if there is a best, it costs $2,000 & is designed for extreme usage)
> 
> there are multiple competing products that give about the same result, as long as you choose one of the good ones, make sure it has good detailed reviews by multiple sites, & make sure that there are hundreds of user reviews on american stores or pcpartpicker, then the choice should be fine
> 
> ...


Thank you for enlightening i've had a research about psus over the internet there was not such information that you gave me,now i understand how it works how brands work.

Would you suggest me this psu? https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=100-B1-0700-K1 this is the best psu i can buy here i found cooler master and corsair psus too but i think its the best so far?


----------



## kn00tcn (Sep 21, 2017)

StanicEnemy said:


> Thank you for enlightening i've had a research about psus over the internet there was not such information that you gave me,now i understand how it works how brands work.
> 
> Would you suggest me this psu? https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=100-B1-0700-K1 this is the best psu i can buy here i found cooler master and corsair psus too but i think its the best so far?


(i made a second edit at the bottom of the last post)

i am unsure about the evga, they specifically say no japanese capacitors, two pcie connectors, 672w available on 12v rail, 3 year warranty, it seems to compromise quality to get a wattage goal

if we compare to corsair http://www.corsair.com/en-us/power-supply-units they say the CX series has four pcie connectors on the 750w & two connectors on the 650/550w, available 12v rail watts equal to total watts, 5 year warranty

it's getting late here (8am), i better go to sleep, maybe i should check your store links tomorrow, but i am still guessing on the choice, i only easily spot the warning signs of a bad product, but hard to decide when there are the eventual good ones... sometimes if there is no choice at a price point, i'd rather not buy, i'd rather get more money first, or simply not plan for too high end


----------



## peche (Sep 21, 2017)

StanicEnemy said:


> I live in Turkey,everything is overpriced here i am looking for 700w-750w psu 'cause I will be upgrading my system in the future so I wont need to buy another psu


for most builds i have done / upgrade and built have used PSU's from 550W to 700W max, ando the perfect size PSU for most rigs is 550 or 650W, also, for your listed sys specs any 550W PSU will be enough, but if you plan to add better processor / video card a 600W 80+ PSU will fit perfectly, 




StanicEnemy said:


> Is this psu good enough to carry me for years?
> https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=100-B1-0700-K1


Aye, that PSU will provide decent power to all your PC hardware,



StanicEnemy said:


> My pc specs
> CPU:Intel i5 4440 3.1ghz 1150
> GPU:Nvidia GTX 1050ti MSI Gaming X
> PSU:400watt
> ...


complete this! will be appreciated and helpful 4 U


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2017)

StanicEnemy said:


> Would you suggest me this psu? https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=100-B1-0700-K1 this is the best psu i can buy here i found cooler master and corsair psus too but i think its the best so far?


The 600 watt version of that received an 8.3 score, which is not very good, when it was reviewed here on TPU: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/600B/


StanicEnemy said:


> i am looking for 700w-750w psu 'cause I will be upgrading my system in the future


What do you hope to upgrade to?  As @kn00tcn has tried to point out, most PC's today, even an i7 with a GTX 1080, can run just fine on a (decent) 500 watt PSU.  I'd rather see you get a better quality 500 watt PSU than a lesser quality 700 watt unit.

A little info.  Your current PSU is a very old design, from the Pentium 4 days.  Today's computers run almost exclusively on 12 volts, so that's all that really matters.  That means you're running your current system on basically a 260 watt PSU!

Where can you find good information about PSU's and not just a bunch of people's opinions?  This site lists virtually all PSU's out there and the reviews that they have received from professional reviewers, like jonnyguru.  Also, be careful with CoolerMaster.  Although they make some good PSU's, some of their lower end units are just junk.

If I were to recommend one PSU from the links you gave, it would be:  http://www.nanokatalog.com/SEASONIC...-ATX-siyah-Guc-Kaynagi-unitesi,PR-156158.html

Edit: Power supply prices outside of the USA are not fair.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 21, 2017)

I guess what we gave him wasn't enough information, LOL!!!

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/784705-New-pc-chasis-and-psu


----------



## StanicEnemy (Sep 21, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The 600 watt version of that received an 8.3 score, which is not very good, when it was reviewed here on TPU: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/600B/
> 
> What do you hope to upgrade to?  As @kn00tcn has tried to point out, most PC's today, even an i7 with a GTX 1080, can run just fine on a (decent) 500 watt PSU.  I'd rather see you get a better quality 500 watt PSU than a lesser quality 700 watt unit.
> 
> ...


I am hoping to upgrade my system to i7 7xxx and gtx 1070 etc but not any soon.

I also really appreciate your help so you think that seasonic is way better than 700w psu?(dont get me wrong i have no idea about psus) but 700w has more watt on 12v? 
1$=3.5 Turkish Lira dollar is really expensive in Turkey and I am on very budget.



EarthDog said:


> I guess what we gave him wasn't enough information, LOL!!!
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/784705-New-pc-chasis-and-psu


i like to get more information from different people im a paranoid person about pcs.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 21, 2017)

As we said there, a 1070 and I7 CU will be fine on a quality 500W PSU.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 21, 2017)

This will be good for you

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/evga-g2-850watt-psu.237184/


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 21, 2017)

Have a fun shipping to Turkey!!! That is a great deal though for sure!

And I never understood this 'price + shipping' garbage. Raise the price and include shipping. Prevents so much back and forth....


----------



## StanicEnemy (Sep 21, 2017)

alright guys thanks to all of you im going to buy this one as you guys recommended to me 
https://seasonic.com/product/m12ii-520-evo/


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 21, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Have a fun shipping to Turkey!!! That is a great deal though for sure!
> 
> And I never understood this 'price + shipping' garbage. Raise the price and include shipping. Prevents so much back and forth....



oh shit no kidding didn't see that coming lol


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 21, 2017)

see if you can find the Seasonic Focus Gold Plus. They are really nice, and priced under $90 (here in the US) hopefully they are also cheaper than other similar quality PSU's in Your region.
*
newegg turkey sells them for the equivalent of $90 usd.  319 lira . just navigate to the Newegg.com main page ,and at the top, select Your country from the drop down, its there i just looked / the 550 Watt unit would cost the equivalent of $78 usd.*
https://www.newegg.com/global/tr/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151186


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> see if you can find the Seasonic Focus Gold Plus. They are really nice, and priced under $90 (here in the US) hopefully they are also cheaper than other similar quality PSU's in Your region.
> *
> newegg turkey sells them for the equivalent of $90 usd.  319 lira . just navigate to the Newegg.com main page ,and at the top, select Your country from the drop down, its there i just looked / the 550 Watt unit would cost the equivalent of $78 usd.*
> https://www.newegg.com/global/tr/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151186


Holy smokes!  That's an awesome deal, and a better PSU than what I recommended.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 21, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Holy smokes!  That's an awesome deal, and a better PSU than what I recommended.



10 year warranty to boot as well. Check the Specs out, i bought one myself a week ago, not only is it Top notch, but its smaller by a decent bit too....Still ATX, but smaller ATX like the size of a 140mm Fan ...iirc superflower (*seasonic IS the OEM , what was i thinking* ) OEM


----------



## StanicEnemy (Sep 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> see if you can find the Seasonic Focus Gold Plus. They are really nice, and priced under $90 (here in the US) hopefully they are also cheaper than other similar quality PSU's in Your region.
> *
> newegg turkey sells them for the equivalent of $90 usd.  319 lira . just navigate to the Newegg.com main page ,and at the top, select Your country from the drop down, its there i just looked / the 550 Watt unit would cost the equivalent of $78 usd.*
> https://www.newegg.com/global/tr/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151186


There is none selling it in turkey and such a shame im missing this psu... seriously i havent order that one you guys linked before.
And with Tax it costs 416 TL


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 21, 2017)

Maybe it is best to just give us a link to where you are ordering from.


----------



## StanicEnemy (Sep 21, 2017)

and this site only one that selling seasonic stuffs.
http://www.nanokatalog.com/Guc-Kayn...&stockOnly=0&searchalpha=&searchprice=asc&tp=


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 21, 2017)

StanicEnemy said:


> There is none selling it in turkey and such a shame im missing this psu



i used the Turkish Newegg.com, it had it listed currently for sale, the link in my previous post is to the _*Turkish Newegg product page*_

_i used
Araban Turkey Akbudak 27650 *EDIT* i see it SHIPS from the US though  
_
othewrwise, i recommend you do what earthdog suggested and post your store
_*
*_


----------



## StanicEnemy (Sep 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i used the Turkish Newegg.com, it had it listed currently for sale, the link in my previous post is to the _*Turkish Newegg product page*_
> 
> _i used
> Araban Turkey Akbudak 27650 *EDIT* i see it SHIPS from the US though
> ...


http://www.nanokatalog.com/Guc-Kayn...&stockOnly=0&searchalpha=&searchprice=asc&tp=
http://www.nanokatalog.com/Guc-Kaynagi,LA_572-2.html#labels=572-2


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i see it SHIPS from the US though


Oh I see.  If they ship these out of the EU, they will have to pay VAT.  Shipping from the US they don't.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 21, 2017)

http://www.nanokatalog.com/SEASONIC...lar-80-Gold-Power-Supply-550-W,PR-736224.html

http://www.nanokatalog.com/SEASONIC...-ATX-siyah-Guc-Kaynagi-unitesi,PR-156158.html

http://www.nanokatalog.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-550-G3-Guc-Kaynagi-550-W-Internal-ATX,PR-737766.html

*these are fairly decent, but i cant read anything, so i did my best.  what is your budget? as i missed it if its posted, but some of the "PSU id personally pick" are WAYYYY expensive in your region. makes me glad im in the US yet again*


----------



## StanicEnemy (Sep 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> http://www.nanokatalog.com/SEASONIC...lar-80-Gold-Power-Supply-550-W,PR-736224.html
> 
> http://www.nanokatalog.com/SEASONIC...-ATX-siyah-Guc-Kaynagi-unitesi,PR-156158.html
> 
> ...


Thank you 
My budget is 315 TL
The first link is like 120 dollar
and 3th link is like 130 dollar

I better go off with m12II bronze evo then?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 21, 2017)

StanicEnemy said:


> Thank you
> My budget is 315 TL
> The first link is like 120 dollar
> and 3th link is like 130 dollar
> ...



*This one then. *

 Try to find a similar unit with a single +12 volt rail ,unfortunately the one I found has two and that's something I tend to avoid personally. its so hard to find PSU's that i would go with in your budget range. im just not a fan of more than 1 +12v rail. if you cant find another with one +12v rail, go wit hthe link above, your only running a 1050ti, which can run with no PCI-e power in many cases, but still for future sake 1 would be nice. but the linked PSU is decent. im going out now, good luck


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2017)

*CORRECTED*

It appears that there were 2 versions of the M12-II EVO 520.  One had 2 rails, but Seasonic's site now lists thus:


----------



## StanicEnemy (Sep 22, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> *This one then. *
> 
> Try to find a similar unit with a single +12 volt rail ,unfortunately the one I found has two and that's something I tend to avoid personally. its so hard to find PSU's that i would go with in your budget range. im just not a fan of more than 1 +12v rail. if you cant find another with one +12v rail, go wit hthe link above, your only running a 1050ti, which can run with no PCI-e power in many cases, but still for future sake 1 would be nice. but the linked PSU is decent. im going out now, good luck


then i wont buy it i had a research on google two rails are old something like that


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 22, 2017)

that PSU is concerning. 260W seems not enough for your current build. It's bound to have problems anytime now, so you should change it ASAP. also, for a 400W, that's a bad rating. for starters you generally want to have the highest Wattage as possible in the 12V columns(seen in that pic as 260W). I think there are good 400W PSUs that has 12V in the 350W+ Range. so even a *500W, with a good 12V rating, will be enough*, especially that Nvidia GPUs nowadays are not that power hungry.

700W for future upgrade is a bit too much(assuming a good brand), especially if you aren't going to eventually buy hardware that will use it. (like buying an i7-8700k with GTX 2080Ti both Oc'ed)/ buying a 700W PSU won't make it 'Future Proof' as much as buying a 500W if you aren't going to use that extra power in the future. remember, the hardware goes faster and faster, but the power consumption doesn't go higher and higher. what's 500W now compared to 500W in the next 5 years will most likely be faster. so buying a good 500W now will still be okay, no need to compensate for future's faster hardware.

So in general, don't look for the overall wattage only, also look for the 12V wattage. 400W is not bad if it has a good rating and 700W is not always good if that rating is low.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 22, 2017)

lyndonguitar said:


> 260W seems not enough for your current build


With a 75 watt GPU and an 84 watt CPU, I doubt if the OP is actually pulling 200 watts from the wall, even with that PSU that's most likely only 70% efficient.


StanicEnemy said:


> then i wont buy it i had a research on google two rails are old something like that


Don't worry about the "rails".  That retailer's listed specs show one rail anyway.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Sep 22, 2017)

For 315 TL, you should check out these models if avalable in your country:
EVGA 500W or 600W 80+ Bronze
Antec High Current 500W or 600W
Corsair CX500 or CX650M (if you want modular PSU)
Cooler Master B500 or B600 or G650M (also if you want modular PSU)

These are PSUs you would be looking for, all good quality, all from good brand, and all decent to run your PC even if you upgrade.
Note that Modular PSUs tend to cost more than their non modular twins so keep that in mind.


----------



## StanicEnemy (Sep 23, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> With a 75 watt GPU and an 84 watt CPU, I doubt if the OP is actually pulling 200 watts from the wall, even with that PSU that's most likely only 70% efficient.
> 
> Don't worry about the "rails".  That retailer's listed specs show one rail anyway.


Thank you but can you please expalin me if two rails are bad or not? my brain just melted by trying to understand two rails on psu also is that psu all I need?



Filip Georgievski said:


> For 315 TL, you should check out these models if avalable in your country:
> EVGA 500W or 600W 80+ Bronze
> Antec High Current 500W or 600W
> Corsair CX500 or CX650M (if you want modular PSU)
> ...



http://www.nanokatalog.com/Corsair-...2-Guc-Kaynagi-500-W-Dahili-ATX,PR-155197.html 

Or
http://www.nanokatalog.com/SEASONIC...-ATX-siyah-Guc-Kaynagi-unitesi,PR-156158.html


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Sep 23, 2017)

http://www.nanokatalog.com/Corsair-CX-Series-CX650-AC-adaptor-650-W-Dahili-ATX,PR-496225.html

Why not this one?
It is a decent unit, I have one just like it, but only modular, it will run any CPU/GPU combo you plan to use in the future.

Ou, the dual rail question.
Well, basically said, the 12V power will come from 2 paths instead of one.
Now, in my experience, single strong 12V rail is usualy better than 2 or more weaker, but combined rails, and usually, their power output don't stack up like for ex:
If you have 2 12V raild and each deliver 25A, that doesn't mean they both deliver 50A total, but they will deliver 40 to 45A.

Now the Corsair I sent you has a good strong 12V rail and it delivers 54A which is total of 648W only on 12V, which would be enough even if you want to run a Vega with an I7 (both overclocked).

Edit: Why choose the CX500 or SS-520M, when you can use the rest of your budget limit to get the CX650 which will do you a much better job later on when you want to upgrade.
You wont have to think about your components using too much power when you upgrade, you can just go with whatever you want.


----------



## StanicEnemy (Sep 23, 2017)

Filip Georgievski said:


> http://www.nanokatalog.com/Corsair-CX-Series-CX650-AC-adaptor-650-W-Dahili-ATX,PR-496225.html
> 
> Why not this one?
> It is a decent unit, I have one just like it, but only modular, it will run any CPU/GPU combo you plan to use in the future.
> ...


Thanks man so you are talking about this one?
http://www.nanokatalog.com/Corsair-CX-Series-CX650-AC-adaptor-650-W-Dahili-ATX,PR-496225.html

A strong arm is better than having two weak arm like that?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 23, 2017)

StanicEnemy said:


> Thank you but can you please expalin me if two rails are bad or not? my brain just melted by trying to understand two rails on psu also is that psu all I need?


I told you not to worry about rails, because it just doesn't matter.  The Seasonic M12II EVO and the Corsair CX series of PSU's occupy the same market and have similar specs and reviews.  I lean towards Seasonic because they actually manufacture their PSU's while Corsair just puts their name on PSU's made by others, including Seasonic.  

*I believe that the M12II-520 EVO is the better choice, it is modular, and is big enough for your current and future needs.*

I doubt if I'll respond to this thread again.  We've covered everything that matters and now we're covering it again.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 23, 2017)

M12 is notably better than the bottom barrel cx line from cosair.. no contest.


----------



## StanicEnemy (Sep 23, 2017)

Alright problem solved thank you all


----------



## StanicEnemy (Sep 29, 2017)

guys i have a question i had to change 3x ssd within weeks they all died,did my poor psu cause that?


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 29, 2017)

Possibly...no real way to tell honestly.


----------



## kn00tcn (Oct 8, 2017)

ya i used to read about multiple rails a decade ago, yet now i think a single rail is a better idea from a psu complexity & efficiency perspective



StanicEnemy said:


> guys i have a question i had to change 3x ssd within weeks they all died,did my poor psu cause that?


do you mean you use an ssd, it dies, get it replaced, dies again, get it replaced, dies again?

dies how? which model? could the mobo cause it?



EarthDog said:


> I guess what we gave him wasn't enough information, LOL!!!
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/784705-New-pc-chasis-and-psu


that would be a hilarious comment, but the overclockers thread was started BEFORE this thread


----------



## Jetster (Oct 8, 2017)

http://www.jonnyguru.com/


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 8, 2017)

kn00tcn said:


> that would be a hilarious comment, but the overclockers thread was started BEFORE this thread


And? Point still remains...he had the same answers there.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 8, 2017)

StanicEnemy said:


> guys i have a question i had to change 3x ssd within weeks they all died,did my poor psu cause that?



Bad outlet power, bad psu, bad mobo, garbage ssd controllers


----------



## StanicEnemy (Oct 9, 2017)

Guys please help me to pick up a good pc chasis im also open for suggestion
http://www.lc-power.com/en/product/gehaeuse/atx-gaming/gaming-988b-red-typhoon/
https://www.aerocool.com.tw/en/chssis/ls/ls-5200
https://gamepowerpc.com/cases/uranos/



kn00tcn said:


> ya i used to read about multiple rails a decade ago, yet now i think a single rail is a better idea from a psu complexity & efficiency perspective
> 
> 
> do you mean you use an ssd, it dies, get it replaced, dies again, get it replaced, dies again?
> ...


it got replaced 3x time they all died.Corsair Force le 200


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

StanicEnemy said:


> Guys please help me to pick up a good pc chasis im also open for suggestion
> http://www.lc-power.com/en/product/gehaeuse/atx-gaming/gaming-988b-red-typhoon/
> https://www.aerocool.com.tw/en/chssis/ls/ls-5200
> https://gamepowerpc.com/cases/uranos/




I have a xpredator from aerocool, they make a x1 and x3 model too


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 10, 2017)

Just so you know... Tomshardware created a' new award' for the Corsair LE 200 called 'The Best Of The Worst'

If you're really strapped for cash. Get your money back for that sad excuse for an ssd and get yourself an Intel Optane. Providing you have an m.2 slot to run it


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 10, 2017)

Does h81 even support optane in the first place? I thought that is z170 and above...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 10, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Does h81 even support optane in the first place? I thought that is z170 and above...




My mistake, I thought he was building a complete new system


----------



## StanicEnemy (Oct 12, 2017)

guys is this normal? missing pins inside socket?
https://i.hizliresim.com/4GlgpQ.jpg
https://i.hizliresim.com/JO2YVB.jpg
https://i.hizliresim.com/DyJMOz.jpg


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 12, 2017)

Certain pins are no longer needed for newer motherboards.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_supply_unit_(computer)


----------



## StanicEnemy (Oct 12, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Certain pins are no longer needed for newer motherboards.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_supply_unit_(computer)


thank you but i have it almost on all cables

here is the cables that missing socket
https://i.hizliresim.com/OyMqOZ.jpg
https://i.hizliresim.com/GyzYX2.jpg
https://i.hizliresim.com/yz4M9L.jpg
https://i.hizliresim.com/WGYnRY.jpg
https://i.hizliresim.com/3poDJA.jpg


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 12, 2017)

What psu do you have exactly?


----------



## StanicEnemy (Oct 12, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> What psu do you have exactly?


this one i bought
https://seasonic.com/product/m12ii-520-evo/#tab-product_form_297_tab


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 12, 2017)

You will be fine, no worries on that PSU.


----------



## StanicEnemy (Oct 12, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> You will be fine, no worries on that PSU.


but is it normal to missing sockets inside that thing?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 12, 2017)

StanicEnemy said:


> but is it normal to missing sockets inside that thing?




Yes, if this is a modular unit make sure to plug in cords correctly to the unit.

Being a seasonic unit there is nothing to worry about, you can always email them about that.

There is a reason I have Long Service and My signature has my experience with the IBM compatible PC.


----------



## StanicEnemy (Oct 23, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yes, if this is a modular unit make sure to plug in cords correctly to the unit.
> 
> Being a seasonic unit there is nothing to worry about, you can always email them about that.
> 
> There is a reason I have Long Service and My signature has my experience with the IBM compatible PC.


thanks man i just installed my new psu doesnt make any noises is it a bad sign?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 23, 2017)

StanicEnemy said:


> thanks man i just installed my new psu doesnt make any noises is it a bad sign?



Ok if it was making a grinding noise I'd be concerned.

Look don't over think this stuff.

Visually see your fan spin.

That's all there is to it.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 23, 2017)

StanicEnemy said:


> thanks man i just installed my new psu doesnt make any noises is it a bad sign?


Lol, no. Its likely how it works... perhaps consider taking the time to read the product page and see when your fan is supposed to kick on.


----------

